# Do You Wear Cowls?



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

I see that the patterns for cowls are flourishing and SEEM popular...but do YOU wear them? And does the younger (30 something) generation wear them? I need to know. I have no problem making them just want to know if it'll be worn! I'm a small person and feel like they cover me up.


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

No don't like them prefer scarf or ponchos


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

iluvcabernet said:


> I see that the patterns for cowls are flourishing and SEEM popular...but do YOU wear them? And does the younger (30 something) generation wear them? I need to know. I have no problem making them just want to know if it'll be worn! I'm a small person and feel like they cover me up.


Don't know about the younger lot, but I find them too bulky.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I do wear them! I like them so much better than scarves in the cold winter months. My daughters and their friends like them, too. My girls are both in their thirties.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I love wearing them in the winter. They keep my neck nice and warm.
I see lots of young girls wearing them, usually the longer ones 
The big bulky ones do not interest me as they look like they are eating your head but the smaller ones are really a nice accessory.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, my mom (85) & I (61) wear them & they seem to be popular items at the craft shows, for all ages.

I always have trouble trying to decide how to wear a scarf & a cowl or an infinity scarf doubled up take care of the problem. They're fashionable & warm.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Some of them I like, more for fashion!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nope!!!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, I wear them and the younger crowds do also. My favorites are the infinity cowls because they are very long, long enough to wrap around your neck, sometimes 3 times! Cowls, ponchos and scarves will never go out of style, as far as I am concerned. :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd rather have one that buttons, not pull over my head. My 35yo daughter loves them.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I like them; think they look stylish and they keep the cold air from going down your neck. My daughter, age 41, and granddaughters (ages 18) wear the ones I made during the winter. They can either wrap them around the neck tightly or leave them loose. The type of yarn and design depends how bulky it will be. I don't like them too bulky.


----------



## CT knitter (Aug 1, 2011)

I love cowls! Have given many as gifts and they are always well received. I use as an accessory in the warmer months with lighter weight yarns and as a neck warmer/accessory in the cooler months using bulkier yarn. I don't like the style that is close around your neck but that is just my personal preference. I prefer them to scarves as you don't have to worry about cowls slipping off.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Cowls in general seem to be on the way out as far as fashion trends go, but that doesn't mean they aren't still popular for function, especially the shorter bulky cowls where the winter temps can become unbearably cold and are worn to cover the neck, face and head. The longer cowls that can be wrapped and twisted or just worn long are more a fashion statement than function, especially in milder climates. Scarves, on the other hand, because of their versatility, they can be worn any number of ways, are functional but definitely used more often as a fashion accessory, especially light and/or lacy patterned scarves.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here the young (& older) girls in my office wear them for fashion. In winter, I see them even more for fashion and function. It gets just cold enough usually for a sweater or jacket and cowl or scarf.


----------



## Juleeque (Oct 7, 2011)

iluvcabernet said:


> I see that the patterns for cowls are flourishing and SEEM popular...but do YOU wear them? And does the younger (30 something) generation wear them? I need to know. I have no problem making them just want to know if it'll be worn! I'm a small person and feel like they cover me up.


I love them, but I tend to like the longer loops that I can either double around my neck, or pin up as I like.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

I love them. Great to wear here on the beach in the summer.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

When I moved from Florida to Colorado several years ago, I knit several double knit cowls (with a different design on the front and 'back') in colors to match my hand knit sweaters. Whenever I wear them total strangers come up to ask where I bought them. One lady offered to buy my teal and dusty green one right off my neck! So, I guess you could say that cowls are popular - at least here in Colorado. In my case, I wear them to keep warm, but love the way they look too!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

I like longer ones and I do wear them. I don't like the short, heavy ones that are tight around the neck.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, l like them. l wear them in the winter. My daughter in law is 40-odd, & she likes them. My grandaughter doesn't like them. l do like the ones that wrap around twice best. l knit them in different colours to brighten up plain clothes.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm always cold so I love them. Made my first one on the loom and it's snug and really warm. I've sold a couple. I'd rather have one around my neck rather than worry about losing a scarf. I've actually been toying with the idea of making one to sleep in. My back gets so cold and most of my nightgowns have round necks. I've knitted arm warmers and leg warmers to sleep in and loomed bed socks that are knee high. I sleep in the all together this time of the year but come winter I look like a fat snowman with all my layers. LOVE my fleece. LOL


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

My 21 yo DD loves her long loopy ones - they are not bulky but knitted in drapey bamboo.

I have the Elisabethan neckwarmer: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elisabethan-style-neck-warmer and I have a permanent brooch on it so I just pop it on over my head and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Never have to worry about it blowing off and have had folks ask me about it.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

seadog said:


> I love them. Great to wear here on the beach in the summer.


Cold beach???


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

it's on my list of things to try...I want long and thinner so i can wrap, and it won't be to bulky


----------



## Donna K (May 1, 2014)

I had a young collage girl ask me to knit her a infinity scarf/cowl.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

I'm 42 and live in Wisconsin, I love my cowls for winter! Cover my neck, pull over my nose & mouth and long ones can even go over my head & ears.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love making cowls and I love wearing them.
They still seem to be a very popular item.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love them, make them and wear them as do my sister in laws and we are all in our 50's and 60's. My daughter is in her late 30's and is always wanting me to make more for her, she wears them all the time in the winter.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I guess I'm something more then 30 something and love the cowls. I like that when they are on they do not fall off from around your neck like scarves do. I'll be 53 in Sept.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't wear them...too stylish for me...I'm rather plain.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I love them as does my daughter, but when it's warmer we prefer infinity scarves.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I like them a lot...scarves always blow around, the cowls stay where they belong.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, I wear them. I don't care for the super chunky/bulky cowls though, but prefer ones knit with lighter weight yarn.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I prefer a scarf to the fashion statement of a cowl. If it is cold I wear it over my coat and take it off indoors. I do not like anything hanging on my neck when I am indoors.
I guess I am not in fashion lately but I do like my comfort!!!!


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

I love them. (I'm 31). I am making one for myself right now. I figured I would make mine so I can get through the "new pattern jitters" and then make my MIL, SIL, and aunts one for Christmas.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No i have never made or worn a cowl,i prefer polo necks, or ponchos and hoodies.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love the longer ones and I wrap them.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't wear them very often - I did wear one I made when we did the inside passage to Alaska on a cruise.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

iluvcabernet said:


> I see that the patterns for cowls are flourishing and SEEM popular...but do YOU wear them? And does the younger (30 something) generation wear them? I need to know. I have no problem making them just want to know if it'll be worn! I'm a small person and feel like they cover me up.


I LOVE them! No loose ends to worry about. My favorite one (a möbius) I can wrap twice if I'm cold or easily unwrap if I'm warm. It's about 5" wide and very soft wool so not very bulky.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love them.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

I adore them. They stay on and do not get lost. Also, depending on how you knit them--needle size, yarn, etc.--they can be worn as jewellery. Just once around the neck and dangling is also great. Younger (12-teens) don't seem to like them as they wear their stuff differently. I have not been 12-teen for a VERY long time.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I love them. Much better than scarves. They dress up a plain sweater and make it look special. I don't like anything around my neck in the summer, but love cowls in the colder weather.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> My 21 yo DD loves her long loopy ones - they are not bulky but knitted in drapey bamboo.
> 
> I have the Elisabethan neckwarmer: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elisabethan-style-neck-warmer and I have a permanent brooch on it so I just pop it on over my head and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Never have to worry about it blowing off and have had folks ask me about it.


Thank you so much for posting this. It is just beautiful and will be my next project for the fall.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, I couldn't live without mine, especially in the winter to cover neck and face. My daughter loves the longer ones year round for fashion and because they set the air conditioning high at her office and she can cover her neck.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't see a use for cowls or shawls or ponchos.....they are pretty but I have no occasion for pretty clothing so for me they are completely impractical.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

The Cat Bordhi moebius is THE best. I am addicted to them.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

I only wear scarves in the winter although I have fancies a Cowl for winter never got around to making one myself.


----------



## sheila burns (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, I wear them. But I knit them with sock yarn or something else that is lightweight and soft.


----------



## jannetie (May 30, 2012)

iluvcabernet said:


> I see that the patterns for cowls are flourishing and SEEM popular...but do YOU wear them? And does the younger (30 something) generation wear them? I need to know. I have no problem making them just want to know if it'll be worn! I'm a small person and feel like they cover me up.


No, I neither wear them nor like them. Way too bulky and just not nice in shape. I'd choose a scarf any day.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

yes,I love them...quick to make and I prefer them to scarves as they don't fly all over the place et.c.....I've also seen lots of younger women wearing them this winter


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I personally don't like anything around my neck, but my children & grandchildren love them and I love to knit them. My 8 yr old grandson wouldn't keep a scarf around his neck, but he loves the cowl that I knitted to match his hat. His cowl is ribbed & stretchy so it can also cover the bottom half of his face, making him an instant ninja.



iluvcabernet said:


> I see that the patterns for cowls are flourishing and SEEM popular...but do YOU wear them? And does the younger (30 something) generation wear them? I need to know. I have no problem making them just want to know if it'll be worn! I'm a small person and feel like they cover me up.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I love cowls, and polo necks too. Many years ago I had a "really nasty" lump removed, in a saliva gland at the side of my neck. The surgeon was very careful to operate in such a way that the scar wouldn't show too much, but I am very conscious of it, plus there are scars from radiation treatment that look like a horrible rash on my neck. In almost every photo of me, I am holding my hand against my neck (quite unconsciously, I only realised recently). Of course I am very grateful and thankful to have had a life-saving operation, and the scar is most noticeable to me, rather than to other people, although sometimes I am asked, "what are those marks on your neck?" So cowls and polo neck tops are a blessing as they do tend to cover the scars.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I only knit them...tooooo hot in Florida....


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Cowls come in so many variations depending on weight of yarn, stitch pattern and length that I'm always surprised when I read comments with broad generalizations. Too tight, too bulky, too pretty. I can understand not liking them, but some of the reasons make me wonder if the exposure to the variety has been limited.


----------



## mkrott (Feb 18, 2014)

I prefer scarves, any type as does my 19 year old daughter. I made her a beautiful cowl at her request and it was too bulky to wear and walk across campus to eat , hindered her eating, LOL!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> My 21 yo DD loves her long loopy ones - they are not bulky but knitted in drapey bamboo.
> 
> I have the Elisabethan neckwarmer: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elisabethan-style-neck-warmer and I have a permanent brooch on it so I just pop it on over my head and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Never have to worry about it blowing off and have had folks ask me about it.


Thanks for the link. I don't like cowls that pull on over the head but this looks really good and practical. I just might knit this one.


----------



## ablnewlife (Mar 27, 2013)

Love it. Gave a lot for holiday presents.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

My daughter (31) asked me to make a couple for her


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, I love them. They don't get in the way or slip off like scarves and ponchos can. If you are small, make more delicate ones. I also love infinity scarves that can be doubled to look like cowls.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I love them.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, I do I love them. Look good under a winter coat collar, or a big Aran sweater or just over a sweater like a necklace. I am making one now out of pure silk in autumn colours for fall. Also, if you make them wide enough, they double as a hoodie.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

way to bulky with a winter coat


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

I love them, much better than a scarf.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

No, I don't wear cowls.


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

I wear them all the time in winter and I am not young or small. Some patterns and yarns I find too bulky for me. I like thinner,medium-length cowls so that's what I knit for myself. I sometimes pull them together at the side with a pin or beaded pieces I made especially for my cowls.


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

Everyone here wears one every day in the winter esp for windy days. I have about 20 in all colors and weights. No ends to deal with and a good way to bring color near my face. Love them.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I wear them preferring ones that drape softly. When wearing scarves, I get very involved with how to tie them. Cowls are much less fuss.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am 5' 2" and I love to wear cowls...I also live in So. Cal. They don't hang around me like a scarf and they are so easy and versatile to wear. Love them! BTW, I have 9 grandkids so I am not young or under 30! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

I love my cowl neck sweaters! Bought one in each color the store had over 25 years ago and I'm still using them! I've made knitted cowls for my widowed aunts (all three are 80+) and for my granddaughters as well as myself. I grew up in turtleneck sweaters but now feel like they strangle me. The cowl is a great solution.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, I love them--they stay on better than scarves in the wintertime.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Grandma G. said:


> Don't know about the younger lot, but I find them too bulky.


Same here...I feel like I am suffocating!


----------



## LittleBAK (Jan 21, 2013)

30 somethings like cowls! :thumbup: I knit my first and second one earlier this summer (both Willow Cowl http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/willow-cowl). I love them both and plan on making more. And the proof it's not just me? I have a good work-out buddy/co-worker at the hospital where I work, she loves cowls even more than I do. I've seen her in no less than 5 different cowls that she's made for herself.


----------



## greenapples (May 7, 2012)

Both my daughters and granddaughters love them. I prefer a scarf


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

I wear both. I don't make my cowls big and bulky. 24 to 36 inches in circumference. Also I have made many simple ones as gifts. Sometimes I'll be knitting a cowl and a friend will admire it and I gift it to them.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I downloaded the pattern Hilary4 mentioned. Love it. Thanks


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

iluvcabernet said:


> I see that the patterns for cowls are flourishing and SEEM popular...but do YOU wear them? And does the younger (30 something) generation wear them? I need to know. I have no problem making them just want to know if it'll be worn! I'm a small person and feel like they cover me up.


I'm small, too - and I feel the same way.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

It's got to be soft around my neck. I love them. I like the type you can loop around your neck.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I made one last year and it was very warm, but my daughter and grand-daughter (47 and 25) would not wear one, not, I believe, would be grand-daughters, 15 to 18 years old.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I prefer them to scarves but not the big bulky ones


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

iluvcabernet said:


> I see that the patterns for cowls are flourishing and SEEM popular...but do YOU wear them? And does the younger (30 something) generation wear them? I need to know. I have no problem making them just want to know if it'll be worn! I'm a small person and feel like they cover me up.


I do wear cowls, and so do my daughters (10 & 13 years old) We were all blessed with VERY thick hair, so wearing hats just doesn't work. I refuse to let them wear scarves (I have a Fear of them getting strangled on the swingset) so cowls it is.


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

I love them and know all the younger people I know like them too. I knit them for xmas gifts all the time. Do not think they are on the way out-think of them as a CLASSIC


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wear them.. All the time..have many..
Make them as gifts.everyone likes them..
Thin ones.thick ones..bulky..
My 7 yo grandaughter wears them.. And shes finicky..
Only suggestion is make sure theyre very soft.. Not scratchy..because thats when people wont wear them..


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> My 21 yo DD loves her long loopy ones - they are not bulky but knitted in drapey bamboo.
> 
> I have the Elisabethan neckwarmer: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elisabethan-style-neck-warmer and I have a permanent brooch on it so I just pop it on over my head and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Never have to worry about it blowing off and have had folks ask me about it.


That is gorgeous! With all the great replies I can see I'm going to have to make a couple! Thanks!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I love cowls of all types wear them for fashion and warmth in the winter months. Always get nice remarks about them. They fill in that missing part of the outfit when it is Blah! I disagree about them going out of style. I think they are stronger than ever.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, I do and love them. No more sloppy scarves and even scarves I have I have sewn the ends together!!! I tried the moebius last year with a black sequin yarn and my daughter in law loved it. I have made several for me. Even a summer one. While looking for the Russian Rings came across a cowl with several loops, all quite thin but perfect as the back is 50-60 rows of stocking stitch, quite sufficient to stop draughts on the back of my neck when sitting outside at BBQs. I can't tell you the number of compliments I have received on this one. It is unusual, more like a necklace and perfect when around the little people! Cowls are ideal for all ages but it does help if you know how the recipient wears clothes. In the UK we don't get the VERY cold weather, in say Canada, so the VERY thick ones here are less appropriate - so go for it!!!!!! And the choice of yarns now is just fantastic!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought a cowl over 20 years ago but it was not called a cowl. It was a continuous piece of wool and it just slipped over your head. I used it to go outside to walk the dog and that way my hands were free in case it was windy and I could not control the scarf or the dog leash. I still have it and I love it. Got it at L.S.Ayres which is now out of business. I am considering making a couple for myself now that I am retired and can do that. Jump in and try it. Since you are a small person, you will find the right pattern for you. Good luck.


----------



## bernrich (Aug 9, 2011)

I wear scarves all the time in the winter to stay warm but my granddaughters love, love, love the long eternity scarves -- the bulkier the better. I've made a couple and they wear them all the time.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

You must live in northern AZ? Most of the time in Southern AZ it is too hot.


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

iluvcabernet said:


> I see that the patterns for cowls are flourishing and SEEM popular...but do YOU wear them? And does the younger (30 something) generation wear them? I need to know. I have no problem making them just want to know if it'll be worn! I'm a small person and feel like they cover me up.


Both I and my family wear them. As young children, I found it easier to slip one over my sons' heads than having to wrap a scarf around their necks. Now, both grown (28 & 25) they still tell me they're much more convenient. My husband wears them for the same reason our sons do, and I find that if my neck is warmer indoors in the winter, I don't have to bump up the thermostat. A cowl doesn't get in my way.


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes,I like cowls. However those that I knit and
wear are 6" wide and 24-25" long and cross over and button
at front. Nice and warm.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I love them. I go out to the barn when it is cold and to throw a cowl around my neck makes so much more sense than a scarf that keeps falling off no matter what I do. I have made them for everyone in the family.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

No, but I live in the South and its not cold enough to leave them on except outside at times. They mess up you hair when you take them off. Scarves easier and don't mess up your hair so much.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I have never enjoyed wearing long scarves--they get in the way. I like cowls, and my 30 something niece, and daughter-in-law, and preteen granddaughter love them.

I have many cowls on my knitting to-do list, some for a colorful fashion statement and some for warmth!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Love them, as long as they are not bulky, can't stand "big stuff" around my neck.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My daughter is 32. She wears cowls, scarves, infinity scarves, mobius scarves, etc. I personally hate anything tight around my neck, but my daughter has a closet full of scarves. It's hard to know which she has more of in her closet - shoes or scarves.


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

I have sold cowls I made for myself off my neck & then taken orders for gifts for others in their families. 1 said she wore 1 last winter in Chicago & she was so greatful for it in the cold & snow !


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Most everyone around here(Illinois) love them and wear them.


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

No...too hot in FL for me to wear one. Plus I don't like anything around my neck like that.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> I love wearing them in the winter. They keep my neck nice and warm.
> I see lots of young girls wearing them, usually the longer ones
> The big bulky ones do not interest me as they look like they are eating your head but the smaller ones are really a nice accessory.


Right on :~D!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I wear them, I like something warm around my neck when there is a chill in the air or when we go into an over AC'd business. My DD's and GD's, ages 16 to 46 wear them.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Love them when they are loose and longer. I can't stand anything tight around my neck.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, if they are loose enough to drape. I prefer an infinity scarf. I don't like things to fit too closely around my neck these days. I don't wear turtle necks either.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I made one this summer from bamboo sock weight yarn using the one row scarf pattern. I took it to Minnesota when we went to visit son and family and just realized that I hadn't seen it since we got home. I must have forgotten it. I was wearing it like a piece of jewelry because it was so light and airy. Oh well. If I left it there, I'm sure my granddaughter is wearing it. She loves things like that. Don't think she would have taken it without asking.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm very young and do wear them, but only made with very thin yarn..Hate that bulky look and feel.

I especially like the one I have with buttons, so it doesn't mess up my hair.


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

I love them, we live on a farm and I am outside year round more than I'm in the house. I like that they don't have tails like a scarf so I'm not re-wrapping them around my neck when I'm up to me knees in dung. Two of my wonderful SILs came for a visit last winter and I had made each of them a moebius. I don't think they ever took them off the entire time they were here, one even made me show her how to do a moebius caston so she could make them for all her friends. Here's a link to Cat Brodhi's moebius. 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVnTda7F2V4


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

My DD and DIL wear them.
I don't, but maybe I could try this year.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No I do not.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I love and knit cowls constantly...thick, thin, bulky, thin...so many styles and variations....all great..I've had people try to buy the cowl I am wearing!!!...this has happened more than once...I always tell them about ravelry and how to get the pattern..sometimes free..much prefer cowls to scarves...I've never caught a cowl in a subway door....can't say the same for a scarf....
julie


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

no, I wear silk scarfs even in winter.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

iluvcabernet said:


> I see that the patterns for cowls are flourishing and SEEM popular...but do YOU wear them? And does the younger (30 something) generation wear them? I need to know. I have no problem making them just want to know if it'll be worn! I'm a small person and feel like they cover me up.


I know what you mean about being small. I often feel like certain clothing items just swallow me up. BUT...I love cowls. They can be a pretty accessory and warm. I've solved the bulky cowl problem for myself by using a thinner yarn...baby weight...3-strand, and a more open crochet pattern such as alternate rows of shells and v stitches. I also adjust the width and length to suit my individual size. In our area, ladies of all ages are wearing cowls. The department stores have large selections of them, too. :thumbup:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

gapeach31781 said:


> No, but I live in the South and its not cold enough to leave them on except outside at times. They mess up you hair when you take them off. Scarves easier and don't mess up your hair so much.


Knit or crochet one in a longer length to get over your "do" without damage. They can be made in all weights and strands of yarn so treat yourself.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

I love cowls and so do my 20-something girls - some of the shorter ones can be pulled up and used as a hat, and the longer ones can be wrapped around your neck several times for added warmth and/or as a hat....as an added bonus, the longer cowls won't fall off your neck when you unwind them like a scarf will sometimes do when you're walking around shopping ;-)


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Haven't worn one yet but would as long as they are not tight fitting hate anything tight around my neck.


iluvcabernet said:


> I see that the patterns for cowls are flourishing and SEEM popular...but do YOU wear them? And does the younger (30 something) generation wear them? I need to know. I have no problem making them just want to know if it'll be worn! I'm a small person and feel like they cover me up.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't like the short ones as my neck is not long enough. Love to knit and wear the long ones though. Here is my latest , nearly finished.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

I love them for the winter here in Montana,I am almost 70, and yes the younger set likes them too. I have made many so they can be worn even other times of the year.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

I love lacy cowls, knit in fingering yarn. Our winters are too warm to something bulky around the neck, and as a teacher I'm constantly bending over to help kids, so I prefer them to scarves since I don't have to fuss with re-tying them through the day. My daughter and niece, (college students) also love them.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I love them in the winter. Sounds like you plan on making them for someone else. Ask them if they would wear it.


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

I've worn them forever, started in the winter in Colo. mountains, when going out for dinner. Always stayed in place, didn't crush hair, I had some glittery ones, too that I could push down as a big turtleneck. Very versatile. Great gifts. Highly recommend for all ages.


----------



## ceebee2001 (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't like wearing wool ones, I prefer to wear ones made from fabric... they are less bulky.


----------



## Alicia214 (May 16, 2011)

They don't have to be bulky,it depends on the size of the
needles and bulkiness of the wool,you can adjust the length 
of the pattern too so it does not cover your chin.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I am 58 and love cowls. I wear them all winter, in Florida, with a light jacket. If you feel like they are bulky then make them out of a nice sock yarn.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I wear a cowl in the winter. It keeps me very warm.

Hazel


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

Not all cowls have to be big and bulky - that style is great if you live in a really cold climate but there are SO many other patterns to pick from with designs that are less substantial and more decorative. My daughter is 24 and I've been making cowls for her for years. She even wears fabric cowls in the summertime. They are all the rage with the younger set - walk through any clothing store and you'll see them everywhere in the fall and winter. (And when you do, I guarantee you'll say "I could make that for half the price!") Cowls are great ways to experiment with new stitches and splurge on a special yearn without a huge expense of time and money!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

I wear the longer ones that go down to my hips and so does the younger ones in their 20's and up. You can double these and make them shorter. I've seen both bulky and thin ones.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I love cowls. They make my neck nice and warm in the winter.


----------



## _lovable70 (Oct 26, 2012)

The problem with cowls (and infinity scarves) 
of any size is that pattern stitches are 
just pushed around and lost. 

As far as keeping warm, a flat 
knitted or crocheted pattern which 
buttons or has a turtle neck will 
work for warmth and style, and will show off
rather than obscure stitch patterns. 
Also, that regular linear scarves can be 
arranged to cover the neck in winter is 
simply true and obvious. 

Also, my opinion is that cowls are 
pushed by yarn companies because 
they take little yarn 
and appeal to that vast segment 
of the knitting and crochet market 
that prefers quick projects and/or knits 
for gift-giving. Since many yarns are very 
expensive, sales of 1-2 skeins for a scarf 
or cowl insures many sales otherwise lost. 

Also, a little engineering turns any 
linear scarf into a cowl or infinity option. 
On the back or front of any scarf, 
about 5 inches or so from the bottom, 
make two or three loops half the width 
of the scarf. Then take the other 
end of the scarf and pass it through 
the loops in such a way 
as to make it secure. 
Flatten out this join 
or keep it raised for effect. 

To make an infinity scarf out from
straight scarf, 
make the loops as described, 
but then twist the other end of the scarf 
as for an infinity scarf (see tutorials on this 
on UTUBE or elsewhere) .
The beauty of this device is that you 
can return the scarf to its original 
straight design by simply removing 
the other end of the scarf from the loops.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Never wear stuff around my neck as I think it makes me look "squattier" than I already am! But I am making one and my DIL and GD wear them (46 & 18).


----------



## creatingjudy (Mar 29, 2014)

I haven't starting wearing them, but am sure looking at a lot of patterns! 
After reading that the long cowls can be wrapped ard. your neck 3 x, I think I'm ready to take the plunge! My daughter and granddaughters wear them. I am 66, daughter 46, granddaughters 22 & 16. I haven't heard my granddaughters say that they were going out of fashion. As Paul Simon would say, "...Fashion is the clothes that rich people wear." I stopped wearing fashion when I retired. creatingjudy


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I love them and wear them all the time and around here, I see them on all ages of women and even on men, sometimes. In fact, I like them so much, I sewed the ends of several long scarves together to make a cowl. Sometimes I twist it so it acts as a moebius and sometimes I just sew them without the twist. I find I use them that way more than as a scarf. I have knit them in both wools and in summer yarns such as cotton or linen and wear them all year. In the summer for fashion and in the winter for warmth.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

I teach high school and my students wear them a lot.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

They're too hot to wear in SoCal, but they look nice.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Love them, make them, wear them. They can be made out of any weight yarn and as long or short as you want. As I walk with a cane, I don't like to be encumbered by flying scarfs, etc. Also they add a nice 'pop' of color on my usual winter wear-fleece vests.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I like wearing them they are quick to put on and take off
and very warm when we have a bad winter and I am 63 yrs old


Susie cue


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Mollie said:


> They're too hot to wear in SoCal, but they look nice.


They can be made from linen or cotton, lightweight yarn. I didn't think SoCal was all that hot after the sun went down, or in the wintertime. I lived in the Long Beach area.


----------



## minimouse45 (Aug 25, 2013)

Being from the "frozen tundra" I wear then often but I make them from fingerling or lace weight yarns and avoid heavy patterns.
It doesn't take a heavy weight yarn to make a warm cowl and I always prefer lacy patterns with alpaca yarn. They seem "softer" for the aging neckline. :roll:


----------



## Ariadne (Aug 14, 2013)

See attached photo. I found this alpaca yarn mixed with bits of colored silk at a weavers fair in San Marcos California and made Cat Bordhi's lacy Mobius cowl with it.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

My favorite old cotton/poly turtleneck has a cowl neck which I like because it is attractive and warm but doesn't strangle my short neck. A sweater with a cowl might be nice if it weren't bulky. For outdoors I prefer a scarf I can pull up over my cheeks and nose on a cold Minnesota day.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

No, I inherited my fathers no neck, and I don't want anything
on me that will warm me up. age 59 in a month.


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

the under 30 wear them and call them infinity scarves. I use a circular and I try to make them long enough to reach my navel. They loop them up to three times. I try to use double knitting or worsted no heavier


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

I think they are ugly. I don't wear them.


----------



## southpawnola (Aug 1, 2014)

Cowls for fashion just look clumsy to me. Scarves, small shawls. or necklaces seem a better solution for upper interest because they are more versatile. On the other hand, cowls stay in place better than some other options-- especially useful to keep out winter blasts.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, I wear mine and I don't loose them like I would a scarf.


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Actually, no I don't as I have a short neck and am short myself. They make me look shorter and wider than necessary.

Having said that, I do make them, but don't join in the round so they are scarfs. The patterns are lovely, and it's an easy change to make. I get the fun without the bulk.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

My favorite, that I made, and kept for myself is a Grace Jones cowl. Soooooooo warm!
My daughters, and nieces, and great nieces, and great, great nieces love them....but not too bulky. The guys in my family are just beginning to appreciate them. One brother, who works in the cold, borrowed his wife's one day last winter. He said a scarf won't stay put if you are working....so I made him one of his own. He is sold, and so are his 3 sons! I have just finished 3!


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

I wear them, am 44 and LOVE them. I also really like to knit them. I find them really cozy. I like the ones that i could double up around my neck.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I like a scarf,easy to take off if its warm in shops etc.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

julietremain said:


> I love and knit cowls constantly...thick, thin, bulky, thin...so many styles and variations....all great..I've had people try to buy the cowl I am wearing!!!...this has happened more than once...I always tell them about ravelry and how to get the pattern..sometimes free..much prefer cowls to scarves...I've never caught a cowl in a subway door....can't say the same for a scarf....
> julie


you could always be like Minnie Pearl------wear one with a price tag on it and sell it----NEVER turn money away girl!!!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Love the ones with buttons and are light. I dislike the bulky ones.


----------



## Granny 26 (Apr 25, 2013)

The picture shows a stole my mother made many years ago. My sister still has it and I model it on the picture. It is quite eloquent and felt very comfortable. I would love to have the pattern for this. I think it was made with mohair yarn, but on my mom's picture it looked like a fur stole. I was so glad to see my sister still had it.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> Cold beach???


Yes, cold beach. Oregon beaches in summer are often quite windy and cold.


----------



## Jean Gonzales (Oct 6, 2012)

I made the long ones for the mothers of my great grandchildren to wear in the winter. Carrying a baby, diaper bag, etc. is hard enough without having to keep a scarf from becoming tangled with diaper bag straps, purse straps and baby legs or slipping off. A long one can be popped on and keep Mom's neck warm and no worry about them slipping off. I personally do not like short ones as I find my makeup frequently rubs off on them.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I regularly wear a cowl. But never a neck warmer. I find the fuzzing between a traditional cowl and neck warmer confusing. So, a neck warmer is a circle of knitting no more than 12 inches wide/deep that is worn around the neck to cover that space between the lapels. A cowl can be as much an 42 inches wide/deep and is pulled up over the head to keep the back of the neck and ears warm. 

A neck warmer makes my short neck look even shorter. A cowl actually makes my neck look longer.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Granny 26 said:


> The picture shows a stole my mother made many years ago. My sister still has it and I model it on the picture. It is quite eloquent and felt very comfortable. I would love to have the pattern for this. I think it was made with mohair yarn, but on my mom's picture it looked like a fur stole. I was so glad to see my sister still had it.


http://www.etsy.com/listing/94687509/vintage-1950s-formal-mohair-knit-shrug?utm_source=google&utm_medium=product_listing_promoted&utm_campaign=supplies-commercial-low&gclid=CIaxwr_9i8ACFbFDMgodMVMAFg

I think this is the pattern your mother made!! Beautiful.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Granny 26 said:


> The picture shows a stole my mother made many years ago. My sister still has it and I model it on the picture. It is quite eloquent and felt very comfortable. I would love to have the pattern for this. I think it was made with mohair yarn, but on my mom's picture it looked like a fur stole. I was so glad to see my sister still had it.


http://www.ioffer.com/i/vintage-knitted-angora-cape-wrap-evening-stole-pattern-575724268

This is the one not made with sleeves, the other one had sleeves
that I didn't catch when sending it.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

my grandchildren love the cowls I knit.The youngerest is now 17.They cant wait for christmas to come ,to see what I knit them.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I think a lot depends on where you live. My granddaughter goes to school in Washington State and she has made and worn many. Some girls also gift each other with their hand knit cowls. Here in Southern California, not so much. It's just too darn warm.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I cannot stand anything up around my throat so I would not wear one. Just looking at some of them smother me.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Not for me;Prefer other things. :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have seen many people wearing them at the church I attend. I have a couple of patterns for cowls on my list to make. I like the not so bulky ones made with a dk yarn or sport weight. I also like the ones that can be worn as an infinity scarf or doubled to make the cowl. I am hoping to get one made for myself before winter. I think when winter does come, you will see more and more people wearing them. They are extremely popular here in Washington.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Made one for myself for my birthday, I'm looking forward to cold weather to wear it!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes I wear them and have a ton of friends who do. I've also made them for a lot of people, and they all wear them.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes I like to wear them -- my 28 yo daughter LOVES to wear them....she wears one 3-4 times a week and she is 5 ft ; she really gets a lot of compliments


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't wear them myself, but my 30's daughter does, my son's 20's GF does, and my grandchildren do! They seem to be the rage right now--more so than scarves around here.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I wear them keep you warmer than scarfs.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I wear them keep you warmer than scarfs.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

I've been supplying one senior center with caps and cowls or shorter scarves. I was told it was a safety issue. The longer scarf ends can get caught in car doors and wheels such as cars and wheelchairs with terrible results. Have been in emergency medicine since the 60's and think prevention is more about possibilities than any high numbers of actual patient injury. But just happy to oblige. 

I agree that the bulkier yarns seem to make cowls that look like they're eating the wearer. I made more than 30 cowls last December of various designs. The ones that seemed most popular were loose enough to pull up over the back of the head and about 9-10" long to allow that. I'm playing with some variations for this year. 

I was also asked to make short scarves for 5 men who didn't want the cowls. The length of those about 24", not long enough to loop or tie. The buttonhole in one side to stick the other end through like the women's little scarf didn't go over well. So the length is from the bottom of the ribs- about 10" from the shoulder, around the neck and the same length on the other side. I made some shorter ones, too. About 25". 

I needed something like a shawl pin to tighten up the cowls and hold the scarves. A friend found this wonderful man who loves to play with wood and willing to help find something nice looking but cheap. After all I'm supplying the yarn, my time, etc. He came up with a short knitting needle he made from wooden dowels and wooden beads with blunt points, 3-4" long. We were going to polish and varnish but they were too slippery. Left slightly rough like they come from the craft store they work great. We later found 3.5" golf tees at a $$ store that work also. 

So I already have requests for another 5 of the longer scarves, a few of the longer cowls, the rest about 22-24" cowls. Some 8" deep and the rest 9-10". 35 of the people are the over 60 crowd and very aware of style and the latest colors. Then there are about 10 staff. 3 are over 40, the rest under 25. So I'm making them long and short, plain and colorful, continuous and short scarves that need buttons or the scarf pin. 

In very fashionable upstate SC, these seem to be desirable. I just spoke with the director last week about needs and wants for this year and cowls were the #1 request. Oh, I tend to use yarn size 3 & 4 when I do charity knitting for adults. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I always wear them. Love 'em


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Cowls that fit close to the neck and can be pulled up as a hat/scarf, yes. But the longer ones, no. They are too bulky and get in the way of everything. Of course, if you're just strutting around.......

Wouldn't make one either, because I don't think they would be worn, even by the kids -- couldn't even wear to school 'cause couldn't read/write with one on. Not that they won't try. But a waste of time and $$$ for just being worn 1ce or 2wice.

I know, maybe a wedding -- the Bride and BridesMaids could use them to carry their flowers. LOL

Retired Adult.

Hummmmm, I guess I might use one to carry my knitting around in.............but no.


----------



## minimouse45 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry I don't have the pattern but I remember the stole well. Wore a white mohair one exactly like this to my prom (1961).
Thanks, brought back some great memories !


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I have never had one but intend to make one for this winter. I like the idea of being able to pull them over my nose when the cold wind is blowing in my face.
A close fitting cowl could do a job on your hair putting them on or taking them off. I was planning on a few for gifts, but messing up your hair is a consideration and I may have to reconsider at least one I intended to make. Sorry for the bad pun or poor word choice.
I have found that classification of a knitted item varies with age, geography and tradition and is what someone above described as fuzzy, very fuzzy indeed. I learned to knit some time between 2006 and 2008, so don't have a lot of previous knitting experience. I also spent most of my life in south Florida, so I don't have much early wearing experience either. I moved to north-eastern Kansas 21 years ago and found out that scarves and hats were a necessity if you do more than go from your warm car and cross the icy sidewalk to the door of a nice warm building. 
My understanding of classification of knitted items comes from this forum and Ravelry.
From patterns I have trawled, it seems that a neck warmer is always a shorter length of any width and it uses a fastener to keep it closed. 
A cowl is a closed loop of any length or width. You can use something to snug up a longer loop, but if it's a closed loop, it's a cowl.
I think I like the pull-through or keyhole neckwarmers as being the best of both worlds, but the sure don't make your neck look any longer, and my neck has been getting shorter by the year. I just haven't figured out how they would be wide enough to pull over my nose, so I'm going to make at least one cowl for myself.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I might if it was really cold and windy and I had to be out in it.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I knit and gift them, but don't wear them. Don't care for anything up my neck and chin.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I knit and gift them, but don't wear them. Don't care for anything up my neck and chin.


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

I am 30 something and wear cowls frequently. I find it way too easy to lose regular scarves when constantly bending to pick up/pick up after a toddler.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I made a large cowl foe my 22 year old niece. Like an infinity scarf, when doubled is a bulky cowl. And it is wide enough that one portion can be pulled up as a hood.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm like ParkerEliz--I'd rather have a neckwarmer that buttons or pins, or has a slit to pass one end through the other. I have very long hair and I'm vertically-challenged and well-endowed, so I don't think all that bulk is very flattering to me. My homeschool-mom-friends like them because the littles can't pull them off of Mom--as long as you don't wrap it more than once, in which case the littles tend to want to hang on them, not good!


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

It is very cold here in Calgary in the winter so cowls are the perfect accessory to wear to keep warm. I have made quite a few for myself and many more as gifts.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

I absolutely love them, I wear my cowl and I am only 5 foot....the cowl stays on better than a scarf any day.

Here is the link that I made for my cowl...just love it!!

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/product/opul-infinity-scarf/


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

My daughter 42yrs asked me for a new cowl the same as the one her daughter stole from her. My granddaughter uses hers when at the barn with her horse, cleaning and riding in winter. My daudgter says she uses with a vest running to the car. If the colors are neutral they are very serviceable in mid weather.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm retired age and I love cowls! I don't like wearing fiddly stuff like scarves with long ends that fall off and get caught in things. My favorite cowl is about 16" long (folded-once length) and has a half twist (faux moebius) sewn into it. If I just need a little warmth I wear it loose. I live in CO, where the wind can go from nothing to howling in a nanosecond, so it's nice that I can also double it around my neck when I need to. Also I'm thinking about making a light, lacy cowl out of some alpaca/silk I recently bought, along with some fingerless gloves. I don't like wearing the really long cowls, I overheat too easily and when I wrap them snugly around my neck, I feel like I'm suffocating. But the lighter, shorter ones seem to work well for me. 

I'm also making a cotton/silk keyhole knit scarf with matching fingerless gloves. The scarf will be fairly short but somewhat adjustable, so that I can wear it loose or tighten it up for blustery winds. I'm planning some of these for Christmas gifts, too, for my "hip" young nieces. If I use colors and styles they like, I know they'll like them and probably use them, too! I am talking to them in advance to see what they prefer and in what colors. I'm telling them I'm trying to knit gifts this year, so no promises, but if I could knit them something, what would they like, and in what color? If I knit them something that's not TOO much of a surprise and it's something they've already said they like, I don't think my efforts will be wasted. :wink:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a short neck so I don't look as nice in a cowl compare to a person with a longer neck. Being a plus size person scarves & cowls don't look as nice on me compare to a slender built woman. I think a lot of times its the person who is wearing the cowls. 

I didn't read all of the 12 pages so I don't know if this has been discussed.


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

I love cowls. I'm knitting some now with a hand painted yarn I found in Halloween colors. I wear them for dress and casual depending on the yarn I use. Yarn choice is everything. Anyway I wear them, my daughters wear them and my granddaughters always ask for them. Age range is from 12 yrs. - my age 62. One of my favorite patterns is free from Classic Elite Yarns called Sanibel Cowl.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

bakka98 said:


> I love cowls. I'm knitting some now with a hand painted yarn I found in Halloween colors. I wear them for dress and casual depending on the yarn I use. Yarn choice is everything. Anyway I wear them, my daughters wear them and my granddaughters always ask for them. Age range is from 12 yrs. - my age 62. One of my favorite patterns is free from Classic Elite Yarns called Sanibel Cowl.


http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/294/SanibelCowl.pdf

That is a very pretty cowl pattern :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ADyanne said:


> I am 30 something and wear cowls frequently. I find it way too easy to lose regular scarves when constantly bending to pick up/pick up after a toddler.


I'm 75 and just beginning to make and wear cowls; I'm tired of losing scarves, too :~).


----------



## Lady nene (Apr 11, 2012)

My DIL who lives in Maryland and is 28 wears them all the time. The one in TX who is 35 not so much. But I see them in MD a lot especially in winter.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

fussy, I am. An elderly friend has knit me 3 or 4 but the only cowl I enjoy wearing is the one I made which is much larger and can be pulled over the head if you need to run to your car in the snow. Otherwise the smaller ones, which are very cute, to me are futzy and I don't like to futz too much when I go out, you know boots, coat, gloves, hat and scarf or in this case cowl which you pull over your head and then you need to re-comb your hair--futzy.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Luv2knit2 said:


> I've been supplying one senior center with caps and cowls or shorter scarves. I was told it was a safety issue. The longer scarf ends can get caught in car doors and wheels such as cars and wheelchairs with terrible results. Have been in emergency medicine since the 60's and think prevention is more about possibilities than any high numbers of actual patient injury. But just happy to oblige.
> 
> I agree that the bulkier yarns seem to make cowls that look like they're eating the wearer. I made more than 30 cowls last December of various designs. The ones that seemed most popular were loose enough to pull up over the back of the head and about 9-10" long to allow that. I'm playing with some variations for this year.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see some of your cowls! I'm looking for some that are about 25" long and button in the front. Maybe you could recommend one...either crocheted or knitted.

Sue


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm glad I asked this question. I plan to make one for me first than others. This has been an interesting topic. Thanks to all that replied. And bakka98 the cowl pattern is beautiful!! I'm going to try it first. Thanks.

Linda


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, love them. I made cowls for all my nieces as a surprise last Christmas. I knew their favorite colors, and they were all very pleased with them. Their ages are 26 to 34. They are always looking for something special from their auntie!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Love them, never have to worry that they slip down one side of my neck, like scarves do.
Double wrapped around my neck, have many different colors, specially love the really bright ones for our long cold winters. Have received many positive comments on them as well.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

I love cowls and so does my daughter, in her 30's. In the winter, sometimes I even wear them in the house along with fingerless mittens.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

All the cowls from last year are gone. Didn't take pictures like a lot of you have but will be doing that this year. For the seniors I have just taken the free patterns I've seen and tried them out. Generally they have a ribbing or some edge that doesn't roll for about an inch. The. The design in between the edges that I thought best was something that is soft drape. Maybe something with yo's. Another easy one was stockinette an inch, reverse stockinette an inch, go back and forth. Both ideas tend to just collapse so they don't get in the way. I'm reading some people don't like the feel of it in the front until they need it. 

For straight needles and not knowing how much yarn you have. Swatch and co enough st to get about 8-9" wide. Garter st 2-3 st each edge. Practice some st pattern you want to try. You might go up 1-2 needle sizes to get softness or drape. Try it around your own neck. It needs to fit like you want. Be brave here. I like mine to overlap 4-6" minimum for these short ones. Make one or more buttonholes along the edge about 1" from the end and bind off. Sew on the appropriate size buttons on the other edge. I found some of those toggle type buttons in a clearance bin. Or use the wooden pins (shawl pin) to hold in place. Can be loose or tight depending on need. 

I'm making mine now but won't be posting pictures for awhile. Mostly because I can't seem to figure out his to do that. 

Please PM me for pictures if you need something sooner. I'm quite good at putting pics in email. Hope this helps a little. 

I'm having difficulties with my vision, minor issue with my contacts. So please overlook misspelled or missing words. Thanks.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I like them because I hate "hat hair" and I hate being cold.


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess the cowl is the new scarf. I see the younger women wearing them.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I feel about cowls the same way I feel about turtlenecks. I used to wear them all the time when I was younger but now they feel as though they are slowly strangling me.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I find Cowls more accommodating since they stay in one place and are not flying in the wind. I have even taken my summer scarves and sewn them up the back to make a cowl.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

grandmann said:


> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/294/SanibelCowl.pdf
> 
> That is a very pretty cowl pattern :thumbup:


Thanks for supplying that link, I love that cowl pattern! I just bought some yarn made with bunny fur and silk (can't remember the name for bunny fur, getting old is not for sissies!). It's a soft rust color and I think I might make that cowl along with some fingerless gloves for my niece for Christmas. Or at least the cowl, anyway, depends on how fast I can knit!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Long enough to double up only!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I have made a few.. my daughters and granddaughters love them.


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

I wear cowls. Mom sews them out of fleece and I wear them the most around deer hunting.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

I like the shorter cowls as a fashion accessory and the longer ones to wrap up (several times) warmly around my neck. Living in Northern MN they come in very handy on the cold winter days!


----------



## greenapples (May 7, 2012)

I just finished a neck warmer shorter than a cowl,less bulky. The pattern is from Cascade yarn called Japanese Butterfly. Goes quickly. My daughters both love them


----------

